# A pigeon flew into my window and is in a very bad shape, please help!



## Pleasesomeonehelp (May 26, 2021)

Hey everyone. I don't even know if this is the right place for this kind of things. If you know of a better place with people who could help me, please tell me.

So a pigeon flew straight into my living room window about 10 minutes ago. I went outside to look for it and found it hidden between a bag and a chair. It peed itself, which is never a good sign, then passed out. At first I wasn't sure whether it was still alive, but I faintly heard its heart beat so I put him in a cardboard box with some towels around it. A few times I saw his eyes opening slightly before closing again. I am pretty sure there is blood inside his beak, but I don't wanna open it in case it makes his injuries worse. These is still a trace on my window, he hit it pretty hard.

Please tell me, is there any way for him to survive? If yes what can I do to help him? If not is there any way for me to ease his pain?
Thank you for helping me and please tell me of better websites if this is not the one for these kinds of posts. 
The vets here don't really take care of pigeons, especially wild ones, so calling them would be pretty useless. 
I originally posted this on reddit, and someone told me to post it here.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He might have a concussion, so keeping him in a dark box will be the best for now. Hopefully he was not injured internally when he hit the window. If so, he probably won't be alive by tomorrow.

If he survives the night, put a small bowl of water and seeds in with him. Open the top of the box, he will need light in order to eat. Also check his overnight droppings, this will indicate if he has eaten recently or not. There might be something else wrong with him and that's why he flew into the window.

Another great FB site to post for good advice will be the Palomacy Help group for pigeon and dove rescue. They will probably advice you to take him to a rescue centre if you have one closeby.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Pleasesomeonehelp (May 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> He might have a concussion, so keeping him in a dark box will be the best for now. Hopefully he was not injured internally when he hit the window. If so, he probably won't be alive by tomorrow.
> 
> If he survives the night, put a small bowl of water and seeds in with him. Open the top of the box, he will need light in order to eat. Also check his overnight droppings, this will indicate if he has eaten recently or not. There might be something else wrong with him and that's why he flew into the window.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help. He has sadly just passed away. I checked and there was quite a bit of blood in his mouth and coming out of his nose, so there was a very very small chance of him surviving from the start. I buried him at the back of my garden and planted some flowers above him. I am very sad he passed away but I tell myself there was nothing I could do to help him. 
Once again thank you for everything.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sorry you lost him. Thanks for caring. xx


----------

